# My soldiers and their Barracks



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Alright well, it's time for me to brag on my littl'uns cause I haven't in so long.

Acid is nearing two years now, but she's as active as ever! This really astounds me as she's a petstore rat(not that I'm bashing them), I've had bad experiences with petstore rats and I'm just extremely thankful that my Acid baby is going on a healthy two years.

So, here she is! Grown up and rusted beyond belief, lol. 









I know I'm evil for torturing them like this..but...heehee










Jake has grown to be a wonderful squish. He's not a total laprat but he has his moments of total laziness. His fur is extremely soft but at the same time smooth with a good sheen. 

Here he is trying to sniff that sucker, this shows how tall he is.








He has gotten to love this tube...










Meromi is proving to be a loving little thief. She'll take your food faster than you can realize she's after it. Naughty, naughty little ratster.











Also, I made a few hammocks of my own since my mom is doing sewing projects and we finally have a sewing machine.
Here we have the lovely Acid modeling the use of the second hammock with Jake being a cute fuzzbutt in the corner:









This hammock is gonna get on my nerves eventually. I made this one first and for some reason I don't have luck with grommets. I'm prolly gonna sew some strips over the holes and make it like the other hammock...










Here is Acid and Jake just being cute:









Here's the Barracks










The end!


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

They are so cute.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Haha, I love that picture of Jake (I think?) trying to reach the sucker- "please mommy, I want, please, okay!?"


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeh, that's Jake. 

Thanks.


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

Ahh, cuties!

Is Jake neutured?

And also, do your rats ever use their wheel? Because I'm debating on whether I should invest in a nice Whodent Wheel because I don't know if mine will use it.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

sweet_dreams91 said:


> Is Jake neutured?


Of course! Haha, he lives with the girls. xD



sweet_dreams91 said:


> And also, do your rats ever use their wheel? Because I'm debating on whether I should invest in a nice Whodent Wheel because I don't know if mine will use it.


Mine use it for multiple things...mainly running and sleeping. Yeah, they sleep in it. xD

I say go ahead and buy one, if your current rats don't use it future ones may.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

beautiful rats. congrats on acid's second birthday!


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Awww, they all look so sweet!


----------

